# no visa policy for Filipinos



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

http://adobochronicles.com/2014/04/22/u-s-announces-no-visa-policy-for-filipinos/


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Hopefully this is just the cat got out of the bag too soon.. I just copied this from the Manila Embassy's web page 

*There has been no change in US visa policy for Philippine citizens wishing to travel to the United States. The Philippines has not been added to the list of countries eligible for participation in the Visa Waiver Program (VWP). If there are any changes regarding VWP-participant countries, the information will be reflected on this website. *

Home | Embassy of the United States Manila, Philippines

It will be a step in the right direction but not holding my breath until I see an official update on this.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have read this on 2 different sites. The Embassy sends out warnings 5 days after the event happens. I'll just hide and watch my wife has a visa anyway


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

From what I have read, if you already have a visa you are not eligible for the VWP. I am honestly hoping that it is true as it will alleviate a huge amount of unneeded stress and money. I want to treat my wife to a US trip for a couple weeks and meet my friends back home along with some sight seeing that I haven't done.

I agree with you about DoS' timeliness. I have had warnings from them in high danger areas 24 hours after the fact. Not fast movers at all.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

http://m.inquirer.net/globalnation/?id=72845
Evidently its part of a bill in the Senate.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

That doesn't help anyone applying for a Tourist or Business Visa. If the Philippines is designated as a part of the VWP then no need for Tourist/Business visas any more.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

The Adobo Chronicles is a satire website like the Onion. Just take a look at some of the ridiculous articles on there.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> U.S. ANNOUNCES ‘NO VISA’ POLICY FOR FILIPINOS | The Adobo Chronicles


Adobo Chronicles is a comedy / joke website. This is a joke.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

but the comments are hilarious ... despite too many clues in the story, as reward for liking America ... submit a selfie ... etc etc 

then again more Filipinos were mad at the same site's story that Filipinos are banned from beauty contests in view of too many winners from Philippines

and those who believe a satire site and then demand the congress punish the site owners ... well ... no comments ... 

I dunno, but if a visa waiver is effected I am sure every other Filipino will be flying to USA ... just like any third world country citizen believing USA is the place to exit poverty ....


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Today's US Embassy Manila's Facebook post today was just as hilarious....a youtube video on how Filipinos can get a US tourist visa. Good Luck!


----------

